# RUST- Dangerous or not? Please help!



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

I noticed a while ago there was a small spot of rust where the paint was coming off on my rattie's cage,but it was barely noticable so I didn't worry. Now there are multiple spots like that, about 5 I believe. The layer of paint on this cage is SO THIN. It's thinner than tissue paper- it's flaking off. Getting a new cage IS NOT an option- this cage was over 300 dollars and it's not even a year old; there's no way my mom will agree to buy a new one.

The only reason I'm truly concerned is that I saw one of my rats nip at one of the rusted area and then make chewing motions- could she be eating it???

Is the rust dangerous for my girls? If it is, what are my options? Do you guys know of any rattie-safe paint or some other solution? They love this cage, and it's giant- they adore the running room.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

http://beautyofbirds.com/refinishingcages.html -source
Birds are more chemically sensitive than rats, so this is good. Rustoleom spray paint and wait for any chemicals to dissipate before letting them play in it. 
If it's getting worse, it seems likely that eventually the rust will take over and that's totally going to hurt to climb on.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I would definitely suggest repainting as cookiebear mentioned. I had an acquaintance who had two of her rats die from the metal spigot on their water bottle rusting on the inside (where she couldn't see it so she didn't know)...at least that's what the vet said it was from.


----------

